# Orange County Meets



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Starting up our Bi-Monthly OC meet again. First one of the year. Starts this Saturday 1/14/12 at 7pm. We'll be meeting in our usual spot, Chronic Taco Parking lot. 

Address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886

Time:7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so it goes down every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month,same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typically its usually muscle cars but we get all sorts of cars that come out and all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-30 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. If you got nothing to do this Saturday roll on out.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Meet tomorrow night same place at 7pm.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Great meet tonight! Thanks for everyone that made it out.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Meet tomorrow night! 2/11/12 same time same place!!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Bi-Monthly OC meet. This Saturday 2/25/12 at 7pm. We'll be meeting in our usual spot, Chronic Taco Parking lot. 

Address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886

Time:7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so it goes down every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month,same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typically its usually muscle cars. But all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-30 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Last couple meets have been smaller in size due to the cold cloudy weather, but it's heating back up! So if you got nothing to do this Saturday roll on out.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Friday bump!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Next meet is 3/10/12 @ 7pm


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump for this weekends meet!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Meet tonight!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Next meet is the Saturday after next, 3/24/12 @ 7pm


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Next meet will be on 4/14/12 @ 7pm


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Gonna be a great meet this weekend!


----------



## LittleMs.ChatterBox (Apr 11, 2012)

Is this an open car meet? Can I go? 


Is it okay if I don't go in my GTO, but in SUBIE instead? I don't have plates on the GTO yet..... If not its cool. Maybe some other time.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

LittleMs.ChatterBox said:


> Is this an open car meet? Can I go?
> 
> 
> Is it okay if I don't go in my GTO, but in SUBIE instead? I don't have plates on the GTO yet..... If not its cool. Maybe some other time.


Yeah definitely! I also have the meet on 3 different Subie forums! It's on a crap load of forums. lulz! All cars are welcome to this meet.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice day! Hope some of you guys can make it out!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Bi-Monthly Car Meet. Saturday 4/28/12 at 7pm. We'll be meeting in our usual spot, the Chronic Taco Parking lot. 

Address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886

Time:7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so it goes down every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month,same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typically its usually muscle cars. But all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Last few meets have been smaller in size due to the cold cloudy weather. It's been warming back up. So if you got nothing to do these Saturdays roll on out.


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Ill see you guys tomorrow night!!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Orange County Car Meets. Next meet is this Saturday 5/12/12 at 7pm. 

Meet address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886 (Chronic Taco Parking lot)

Time: 7pm

This meet is bi-monthly so every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month, same time same place. We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typical meet consists of muscle cars but all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Hope to see you guys out at the next meet. 

PICS from past meets:

Orange County Car Meets pictures by Goodtms13 - Photobucket


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Meet tomorrow night 5/26 @ 7pm!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Meet tonight! 

Orange County Car Meets. This meet is bi-monthly so every 2nd and 4th Saturday of the month, same time same place.

Meet address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886 (Chronic Taco Parking lot)

Time: 7pm

We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typical meet consists of muscle cars but all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Hope to see you guys out at the next meet. 

PICS from past meets:

Orange County Car Meets pictures by Goodtms13 - Photobucket


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Chronic meet tonight!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, so trying to move this meet around a little bit, change things up. The next meet will be this coming Saturday at my buddies shop.

9/8/12

7pm

NEW ADDRESS: GT Engineering 
8358 Standustrial St
Stanton, CA 90680


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Meets are now weekly!!!!!

Orange County Car Meets. This meet is weekly so every Saturday of the month, same time same place.

Meet address: 18210 Yorba Linda Blvd,Ste 401,Yorba Linda, CA 92886 (Chronic Taco Parking lot)

Time: 7pm

We have all sorts of cars that roll out to our meet. Typical meet consists of muscle cars but all cars are welcome.
Average meet size is around 20-40 cars but we have seen as low as 10 cars up to around 80 cars. Hope to see you guys out at the next meet. 

PLEASE CHECK BACK TO THIS THREAD FOR MEET UPDATES

PICS from past meets:

Orange County Car Meets pictures by Goodtms13 - Photobucket


----------



## applecarguy (May 2, 2013)

meet on saturday at chronic tacos. hope to see some GTO's out there!


----------



## applecarguy (May 2, 2013)

meet tonight


----------



## applecarguy (May 2, 2013)

Bump! Meet tomorrow night, 7:00 PM at Chronic Tacos in Yorba Linda


----------



## applecarguy (May 2, 2013)

Meet tomorrow night!


----------



## applecarguy (May 2, 2013)

Meet tonight!


----------



## Darko (Oct 4, 2011)

Were having a meet tonight if anyones free and would like to meet up tonight. Also will be doing a cruise down to the beach after the meet for anyone who would like join.


----------

